# Newscar and a deal that may disadvantage some drivers (Duplicate)



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

*Uber for news: new app Newscar enlists ride-share drivers to cover breaking news*
Read more: http://www.afr.com/news/policy/indu...r-breaking-news-20170411-gvidl5#ixzz4dzSE9yvr

I have some issues with this..

1. Any driver with a rider onboard that stops to film an incident may face deactivation from uber, in my opinion.
2. Photo journalism can be dangerous and I am not sure that uber drivers are best to handle this type of freelance work.
3. This will only effect a very very small number of drivers and is in no way of benefit to all uber drivers.
4. The 'Union' which is actually an association, does not represent all drivers. It should present to the media as only representing their association members. I have been critical of this in the past and yet they continue, it seems, to promote a false fact.
5. I also doubt that this was initialed by the association at all. It would have been this 'startup' looking to leverage off uber drivers and I doubt any consolation with uber has taken place at all.


----------



## Nootherchoice (Mar 22, 2017)

Paul Collins said:


> *Uber for news: new app Newscar enlists ride-share drivers to cover breaking news*
> Read more: http://www.afr.com/news/policy/indu...r-breaking-news-20170411-gvidl5#ixzz4dzSE9yvr
> 
> I have some issues with this..
> ...


Hi Paul,
I looked up this company and they do not even have the app live yet, they are saying 23rd of April. Yes they are trying to leverage off all the drivers that are out on the roads as a "first responder" to get some vision of the incident that the newsroom wants covered. So it is ordered from the newsroom not what you come across. then the maximum payment is $200 of which this startup takes 30%.
I assume that they are trying to take advantage of the cars that don't have a customer in them.
issues will then be how many cars will then "rush" to the incident to get the 1st footage to get peanuts? will the drivers logoff?


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

A month or so ago I picked up a pax who was freelancing for a news agency, drove from Granville to Wetherill Park so she could shoot an incident of a bus that pranged into a garbage truck. She was too late to get the juicy stuff, like the two vehicles together, or bodies being stretchered out, so all she took were a few of the bus with a smashed front end, and they still got publiched.

While I'm a fan of artistic and pro photography, the images the news agent paid for were very very simple shots, and anyone could have taken them. Personally with this service, I would sign up, and start carrying a proper camera in my glovebox. Easy money IMO, even though you may not get paid for even 1/10th of what you shoot



Paul Collins said:


> 1. Any driver with a rider onboard that stops to film an incident may face deactivation from uber, in my opinion.


Well of course - why would one take another job mid-trip? This simply isn't a plausible suggestion. One would take the jobs when they DONT have a passenger.

You have linked to subscriber-only content, so I cannot read the linked article, so here's an article that everyone can read. Feel free to replace your URL with this one
http://www.bandt.com.au/media/veteran-tv-journo-unveils-new-app-lets-uber-drivers-break-news


----------

